# My Classic Car with Dennis Gage and Mike Phillips - Episode 14



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*My Classic Car with Dennis Gage and Mike Phillips - Episode 14*

Last April Max, the owner and CEO of Palm Beach Motoring and I visited Dennis Gage and filmed 3 How-To Features for My Classic Car, here's the second how-to feature which is on Episode 14

*My Classic Car with Dennis Gage and Mike Phillip*
*How To Remove Swirls*​




*Here's some screen shots from this how-to feature...*














































_On the set with Dennis Gage, from left to right..._ 
*Max McKee, Dennis Gage, Mike Phillips*


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice show! Are there any streams on the net for the UK?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Question for all of those who use a machine to correct, is it really that quick to remove swirls, it seemd as though just a few passes & he was done, I have a BMW so judging from this site i have hard paint, comments muchly appreciated.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think it was as quick as the film says, it looks like it was cut at key points...

Having used rotary it takes me about an hour and a half to perfect half a bonnet..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Question for all of those who use a machine to correct, is it really that quick to remove swirls, it seemd as though just a few passes & he was done, I have a BMW so judging from this site i have hard paint, comments muchly appreciated.


Yeah your going to be at it for a while, nice tight edit but the compounds been worked a lot more than the time shown on the vid.... as we know it takes a darn good while.

Great Vid as Ever Mike...:thumb:
Was Yancy the Camera Man?


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike and the production team did a great job with the 5 minutes they had. Quite informative for those new to detailing or new to the Pinnacle range. I found it entertaining, both guys are naturals for TV. 

Ofcourse, it takes longer, but people get the idea.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

beko1987 said:


> Nice show! Are there any streams on the net for the UK?


You can watch entire episodes of My Classic Car on the My Classic Car website, just do a little googling and then searching on the MCC site.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Question for all of those who use a machine to correct, is it really that quick to remove swirls, it seemd as though just a few passes & he was done,


See my comments below...



beko1987 said:


> I don't think it was as quick as the film says, it looks like it was cut at key points...


Correct. Every TV show I've worked on and most video work is edited because you can't use "time" up just showing running a polisher back and forth so it's cut down.

From my experience in TV everything is timed to the second. You'll never see a TV show where a panel, for example an entire hood is shown being buffed from start to finish, that would take up more than the time allotted for then entire show and no sponsor is going to pay for that.

The idea is to get a point across and move to the next step. This isn't my way of doing things, it's just how it's done in the TV world.

Now a video on YouTube is different.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

james_death said:


> Yeah your going to be at it for a while, nice tight edit but the compounds been worked a lot more than the time shown on the vid.... _*as we know it takes a darn good while*_.


Definitely takes a while... :buffer:



james_death said:


> Was Yancy the Camera Man?


No, we worked entirely with the crew at their studio and they are a top notch team to work with. Would love to work with Dennis Gage and his team again in the future.



VZSS250 said:


> Mike and the production team did a great job with the 5 minutes they had. Quite informative for those new to detailing or new to the Pinnacle range. I found it entertaining, both guys are naturals for TV.
> 
> Of course, it takes longer, but people get the idea.


Thanks for the kind words and all points are dead-on correct.

The fastest I've ever shown the entire process from start to finish was on Motorhead Garage, the second segment I did with Sam and Dave, talk about moving fast...


----------

